# Training setup



## 12687 (Feb 24, 2010)

I thought this might generate some discussion, I'll take suggestions as well. We did this setup on Sunday, before the rain really came on hard. I ran Ruckus as set up dog, all singles--we 'just' train and hunt now with Rucky. Weezie ran the short 45 yarder as a single and the long corn mark--she rocked....so cute. We ran 8 dogs, everyone did singles except Ryder--this is what I did with him:

First set up I ran as a delayed triple, cold. Pick up go bird M2 in the middle, come back in let him look out at M-1, say that's it, there is your mark(he is holding the bird the entire time), I heel him around to where M-3 is going to come out, take the bird, say "sit" and "short mark", M-3 thrown, send dog for M-3, come back in, I'm now facing M1, remind him, "find your mark, there it is", watch his body language and don't send too soon(RTF bit of wisdom-wait) send, this is a tough mark with cover changes and terrain. He hunted for a bit, keeping in the AOF. Found the bird, heeled him in the holding blind, shot in the field, went back to line and ran blind. Very clear picture, lots of changes in cover, tight marks between M2 and M1. Now had he looked like he was going to go over to old M-2 AOF I had given the gunner at M-3 instructions to help on my command. My goal with Ryder is to keep him hunting tighter in the AOF, to do that I am building his confidence with successful higher cover hunts. He still blows right by the angle in throws, too many flat and angle back throws-we are working on that. Yesterday he did much better with the marking shorter angle in. M-1 is 90 yds.and M-2 is about 80 yds, M-3 is about 45 yds. Blind up the middle 120 yards. 

Second setup: Poison mark, 40 yarder, Blind up the backside of gunner 80 yards. Blind through opening in trees, have to challenge the line tightly or your dog will dive off to the side as it opens up in the woods. Ryder wanted to go to the mark-instead of getting all over him from the line--I followed him out. I sat him, said "no mark, dead bird" while he was looking at me(Which is my cue from the line to pull him off the mark and let him know we are running a blind) he then took the cast into the woods and got the blind. I don't just stand on the line when training, many times I will follow my dogs out or move on the line to make things clearer to them.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Nancy,

I'm wondering if there are questions in there somewhere? In the meantime, I have a couple questions. You ran 8 dogs on both these set ups, which look like fairly good early Transition work. I especially love cover changes used wisely. My questions are:

Will you list each dog by name & age?
Will you brieftly provide info re. level of training?
What were your goals for each at this point?
EvanG


----------



## 12687 (Feb 24, 2010)

Evan--

I mostly sat on bucket at M2 throwing the bird!!!! 

I had the only goldens training on Sunday, I trained with Bill Butikas-he ran two MH/HRCH males labs and one male chocolate labby going for his JH. Pete Polling ran his old labby girl who has a MH, then he ran his SH male lab and a female labby with no titles, going for JH. 

I usually am the only golden training. I trained by myself on Saturday in a really nice field(big time FT field) with Ryder, just singles and blinds up both sides. Walked for about 2 miles, as it is so wet you can't drive on the field, used wingers. So on sunday(different field) I decided to work on inherent memory-since I had actual gunners, that could pop up or help if need be--something so darn valuable, you don't realize it until you are training by yourself. Hence the coming back in from the go bird, looking at the first bird down, then pulling him off. Ryder has trouble staying in the AOF on those memory #3 birds--I've gotten some great advice over on RTF--this weekend I really started to apply it in the field. I'm going to train again on Thursday during my lunch hour, then I'm going to be gone for 3 days--women's christain retreat. I think I'm going to be miserable if the weather is great for training, because I feel like I'm making some progress with Ryder. He has been consistantly staying on the correct side of the guns, taking good lines. I do have a question: returning to old fall--handle or gunner help? Should there be a correction big enough to make a lasting impression? 

Also-what kind of go as sent drills do you do? I like your comment the other day on drill ratio's, it makes sense.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. I really like the graphics to demonstrate the runs. Some new to the game may still be a little confused about the the terminology, however in time, if we keep these kind of posts coming, we will all gain a better understanding.

I would LOVE to se a video of Weezy running!


----------

